# newbee



## kuhars5 (Nov 28, 2005)

I am considering on buying a a FTA system because with a fta system you can get the dishnetwork channels is it legal to receive them


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

No, you can't get more than a couple of Dish Network channels with a standard FTA system. Some people do stuff to their FTA systems to try to temporarily receive some Dish channels, but it is illegal, unlawful and unethical to do so. It can fry your FTA receiver. When your dealer gets busted, you'll be on a customer list and could face thousands of dollars in civil penalties. All this just to try to save $30 a month? That's just doesn't sound smart to me.

For lots of cool channels you can't get anywhere else, buy a FTA system. For Dish Network programming, subscribe to Dish Network.


----------

